# Want To Buy A Watch?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These are not your every day watch. Which one would you like?

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-31979004

*Wild watches: Indies stir passions at Baselworld 2015*

WATCH: See the mechanics of the remarkable Astronomia Tourbillon watch
*In all likelihood you've never seen a watch quite like the Astronomia Tourbillon.*
Inside its domed sapphire case, a spinning 288-sided diamond represents the moon, which orbits around a hand-painted model of the earth as they both rotate around the centre once every 20 minutes.
Meanwhile, the brains of the watch - a part known as the tourbillon - projects out in another direction, spinning across three axes simultaneously, while a revolving watch face on a fourth arm completes the celestial choreography.
Such showmanship doesn't come cheap, costing more than half a million dollars (£370,000), but it illustrates how independent watchmakers are attempting to push the boundaries of a centuries-old craft.

"Without today's technology we could not do a watch like this, it would be impossible.
"But then everything is made by hand."







Jacob & Co is also showing off lower-priced creations in Basel
*Smarter watches*Jacob & Co is one of the biggest privately-owned firms at this year's Baselworld trade show.
At the other end of the scale is 4N - a one-man operation consisting of Francois Quentin, a former designer for Louis Vuitton and Tissot.
He calls his watches "digital" because they tell the time by displaying digits in a central rectangular box.
But the mechanical mechanism he uses to achieve this is brain-achingly complex, requiring 540 components, each finished and fitted together by hand.







Mr Quentin says he wanted to create a complex watch that made it easy to read the time
"Collectors want very complicated watches with high finishing," Mr Quentin explains.
"To make each watch I need two months to assemble it and one month to test its 10-day power reserve."
A combination of new materials, PC software and Computerised Numerical Control (CNC) manufacturing machines - which use lathes, mills, grinders and other tools to convert graphic files into physical parts - let today's watchmakers do things their predecessors could only dream of.
But it's the smaller firms that appear to be taking fullest advantage of the opportunities.
"The independents are able to do things that haven't been previously tested because they don't have as much to lose," states Ariel Adams, editor of ablogtowatch.com.







The crystal spheres at the front of the Space Pirate watch are used to display the hours and minutes of the current time
Its Space Pirate watch, for example, looks more like a futuristic interplanetary vehicle than your typical timepiece, with five bulbous growths rising out of its curved metallic shell.
The company says it's not by chance that its creations don't resemble those of the mainstream watch groups.
"Today watchmaking is primarily led by engineers," says its chief communications officer Charris Yadigaroglou.
"It's about optimising a movement, adding a new function or whatever.







The hour and minute domes of MB&F's Megawind watch are made out of aluminium to be light and thus minimise its energy requirements
"At MB&F we do exactly the opposite.
"We start with an idea, and from that idea stems a design, and last but not least the engineering serves the design.
"That's why the pieces turn out so different."
*Oiled time*Ressence, a Belgian watchmaker, takes a similar approach.
It's just launched a new version of its oil-filled Type 3 Watch, which features a temperature gauge to warn the wearer if the liquid inside is too hot or too cold.







The Type 3 watch bathes its indicators in fluid to make them seem as if they are being projected onto a screen
The use of black oil creates the illusion that the dials are floating on the outside of the device's crystal case, somewhat like the graphics of a high definition smartwatch, when in fact they are mechanical parts.
Temperature is important, because at lower than -5C (23F) or higher than 60C (140F) the tiny bellows that regulate the liquid's flow stop working.
Ressence's founder Benoit Mintiens says the distinctive design was a consequence of his background as an industrial designer.
A thermal valve adjusts for any expansion or contraction of the oil inside
"A watchmaker will always start with a technical issue related to movement that they want to solve mechanically," says Mr Mintiens.
"But an industrial designer will think who is going to wear it and what should it do for them, and then will steadily build something to make the functions the user needs.
"So, you start from the outside going inward, while the watchmaker would start from the inside and then go to the outside."
*Liquid skulls*HYT is another indie experimenting with liquids.
Its limited edition watches use tiny reservoirs of coloured oil and water that are forced into thin tubes, which it calls capillaries, to provide an unique way of displaying the time.


WATCH: See the watch that tells the time using bright oils

"The fluidic module system is sealed 10,000 times stronger than the waterproofing of a regular watch," explains its chief executive Vincent Perriard.
"That is crazy. Why? Because we don't want to have any micro-liquid evaporate."
To be successful, such indies do not need to sell huge numbers of their product.
HYT sold 450 watches last year - its entire production run.
Another indie, Christophe Claret, operates a successful business making even fewer timepieces.
The Swiss firm is best known for its "novelties".







Three players can compete against each other using Christophe Claret's Poker Watch
They include a mechanical watch on which you can play Texas Hold'em poker, Blackjack and Baccarat.
Its latest, Aventicum, uses mirrors to create the illusion of a gold bust of the roman emperor Marcus Aurelius rising up out of the watch on one side, and five mechanical chariots that race against each other on its reverse.







A micro-engraved bust of Marcus Aurelius appears to rise out of the Aventicum watch
"When you are a little brand it's not easy sometimes because we make a very low quantity - perhaps only 100 pieces a year," says Mr Claret.
"It's as if we are the mouse and the other brands are elephants.
But the mouse can do many things and move fast, and sometimes the elephant gets afraid of the mouse because what we do can be very strong."
Other indie watchmakers unafraid to do things differently include Fiona Kruger from Scotland.
Her Celebration Skull watch is inspired by Mexico's Day of the Dead festival, and features tubing that glows in the dark.







The Celebration Skull watch uses sunlight to recharge its "superluminova" tubes
"My design process is quite selfish, as I design something that speaks to me first and foremost," she tells the BBC.
"Why not have fun and express your personality?"
Cabestan takes a different approach, asking its customers to customise its atypical designs.







The Cabestan Winch Tourbillon Vertical was designed to resemble sailing boat gear
Recent examples include a buyer who requested his watch be made in a yellow theme, and another who asked for his name to appear on the parts.
This time-intensive process means Cabestan only makes about 40 watches a year, but it can carve out a profitable niche by charging £140,000 for the unique pieces.
"We have a CNC machine, we have everything in-house, so we can do everything - and we are proud to do everything," declares the firm's marketing director Carine Masson-Barillot.







Cabestan's Luna Nera watch shows the moon phase as well as the time


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've always liked the idea of having a watch, but I just couldn't stick to wearing one.

I got one in trade to offset the cost of some work I was doing, but eventually traded it for about 10 nice guitars pedals.

So, I guess I would take the most expensive one, so I could eventually trade it for guitar gear.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of those have digits which are too small for me to see easily. I like a big face with big clear print with lots of contrast that I can see at a glance. Simplicity seems to work better for me, and screw up less.

I've worn a watch on and off for most of my adult life. My current Citizen Eco-Drive watch with stainless steel strap is a favourite. It was inexpensive and hasn't screwed up. Simple.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Think I'll stick with my 1948 Hamilton Secometer and 1950 Wittnauer Military watches. They're both manual wind models, but they just do it for me.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I liked them all so I just ordered one of each...should be here in a few days...
I'll post a nwd when they arrive.

G.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I've always liked the idea of having a watch, but I just couldn't stick to wearing one.
> 
> I got one in trade to offset the cost of some work I was doing, but eventually traded it for about 10 nice guitars pedals.
> 
> So, I guess I would take the most expensive one, so I could eventually trade it for guitar gear.


I'm with you on that. My watch is my cellphone, plus theres a clock in my car. That's all I need.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't own a cell phone ,when I need to have a timepiece I carry a pocket watch .
I have a couple of wrist watches but rarely wear them .


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel naked without a wrist watch to casually glance at in a meeting, boring conversation or just to check the time without looking like I might be checking the time. Digging a cell phone out of my pocket or looking for a clock that may or may not be correct seems rude to me. I always not only have to know the time but the exact time. I hate to be even a few minutes late for a meeting or even a casual rendezvous with a friend.

It may sound like an obsession but I seem to have little concept of the passage of time. A few minutes will seem like an hour to me and vice-versa, so I like to have a wrist watch to mark the actual amount of time passed. A wrist watch allows me to do that quickly and casually.

That being said, I've never spent more that $100 on a watch and usually I only spend $30 - $40 and it will last for 3 or 4 years. My only criteria is that it be analogue and easy to read in bright or low light.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I love watches. Not the ones in the OP but more of a classical look and functional. I don't buy expensive watches either. The most expensive watch I have cost me $300 and it's awesome IMO. Speaking watches, a friend of mine showed me his 2 Breitling watches - one cost $8000 and the other cost $5000. My response was "WTF is wrong with you? Do you know how much gear I could buy with money like that?"


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Love watches too. Some expensive, some not. I won't mind any of the ones above.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a watch guy. It's the only "jewelry" I wear/ I'd love to have a Rolex and one day that may happen but for now I settle with my Bulova, a Swiss Legend, a Tiffany, and my workhorse Citizen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Most of the time my body tells me what time it is. Other than getting to work on time, what time it is really doesn't matter. I don't remember the last time I wore a wrist watch.....I have 3. I should check and see if Homer still says 'burger' on the one. I have a Harley pocket watch on my non-work jeans. The last time I looked at it was to change the time. As far as clocks go, including the collectables, cell phones and computers there are probably 40+ in the house. Going by the satellite clock on the weather station more than half of them are off. The clock in the truck is off by a few hrs. I never changed it after I replaced the truck battery a few years ago. As far as the watches in the OP go, do you realize how much loving I could rent with the money to buy the first one? That's after I paid off the house and gave it to the ex. (I always give up the house). 
As far as what time it is right now, I just checked my cell phone....the battery is dead. Strange, it still worked the last time I looked at it 2 days ago. And my body is telling me that it's time to take another pill for my knee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The watches are certainly interesting as pieces of design, but hold no real appeal. I haven't worn a watch in a dozen years or more. No tats, no punctures, no jewellery (apart from the obligatory wedding band), and no neckties. And I like it that way.

My "watch" is in the lower right hand corner of my computer desktop, or on Channel 4 (the TV Guide channel). I would add the microwave and stove to the list, but quite honestly, they're rarely accurate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The watches are certainly interesting as pieces of design, but hold no real appeal. I haven't worn a watch in a dozen years or more. No tats, no punctures, no jewellery (apart from the obligatory wedding band), and no neckties. And I like it that way.
> 
> My "watch" is in the lower right hand corner of my computer desktop, or on Channel 4 (the TV Guide channel). _*I would add the microwave and stove to the list, but quite honestly, they're rarely accurate.*_


I also find they are a bit heavy when attached to my wrist!:smile-new:

I used to wear watches but I perspire easily and the sweat under the watch starts to cause the skin to start itching in a few days so I simply gave up on them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm a watch guy. It's the only "jewelry" I wear/ I'd love to have a Rolex and one day that may happen but for now I settle with my Bulova, a Swiss Legend, a Tiffany, and my workhorse Citizen.


I am also a watch freak. It's one of the only things I have to have on at all times. I have maybe 6 or so now. Different occasions etc. I have been wanting a Tag for a long time. That will be the next up. My current favorite is the Citizen Eco Drive I picked up several years ago


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never liked wearing watches, and some of my jobs made ti tricky to wear them without scratching them up
So I have normally used a pocket watch (i have an older one that no longer works) or a belt loop one (Hangs off a belt loop and reads upside right when you look down at it) or my phone.
But if I were to wear a watch again--and I had the means to buy one of the ones above--most of them look pretty cool, and have some interesting functions to them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EdmundTan111 said:


> Faster try it now!


Thanks for the offer, but I don't want my watch to go any faster.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have quite a few watches, actually I do collect them, I guess, now that I think about it! My favorite though is one that my husband from a jeweler/pawn shop in England. It's sterling silver and is more decorative than functional. It's from the l930's. It's art deco style. It's so tiny that it looks like a baby's bracelet. I have really small wrists. The watch is studded with teeny tiny jewels that catch the light and sparkle. It's stunning. It's got a really small face. Exquisite craftsmanship! _​_


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

The day I retired my watch went into a coat pocket.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> The day I retired my watch went into a coat pocket.


Perfect! You're no longer on the watch! Love it~!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess the declaration that I'm not a watch guy will be superfluous as I say that all of the pictured watches look ridiculous to me. Apologies to the fans here! 

I laughed out loud at the one with a temperature gauge, required to let you know when its oil-filled interior gets too hot or cold. What, you go for a run on a summer day and your watch speeds up, you go skiing and it slows down?! Great! The one that takes two months to build; I wouldn't pay $25 for it. Yet it turns out I have something in common with a watch guy here:



GuitarsCanada said:


> I am also a watch freak. It's one of the only things I have to have on at all times. I have maybe 6 or so now. Different occasions etc. I have been wanting a Tag for a long time. That will be the next up. My current favorite is the Citizen Eco Drive I picked up several years ago


I wear a Tag Link that I got from my brother when he died... I'd never spend $2,000+ on a watch. However I have to admit that there is a difference. The crystal and stainless steel case are bulletproof - perfect crystal and near-perfect steel after five years of abuse on my wrist and years on my brothers'. Most importantly, it keeps better time than anything I've owned, including the Citizen Eco Drive that I was wearing when my brother died. Scott, maybe we use the same toothpaste too?!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll make a confidence.
Since my young age I can't wear a watch.

Not because, I don't like that.
Not because I break them.
Because they stop.
Always.

My grand-mother used to say that I was too "magnetic". Don't know what it's really mean but no luck for me.
Tried different models, brand, digital or not and budget. For my 18th birthday, my parents give me a more expensive one, like 350$, lasted 3 days then stopped.
Sent it to repair like 3 or 4 times. Still stoped each time.
Now, my old man have a nice watch for christmas party and other special occasions.

Am I the only one?


----------



## Winterheim (Feb 16, 2014)

I love my watches. I have some nice ones that I wear depending on the occasion.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

My wife (then my girlfriend) got me this one maybe in '92? Take my word it was cutting edge technology back in the days of Swatch watches. Love it when someone asks me the time, and I just hold out my arm and let them find it themselves. Couldn't get a good pic but the lightning bolt seems to be half an inch or so above the dial in direct sunlight.

If watches could tell stories, this one could have it's own talkshow...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> I'll make a confidence.
> Since my young age I can't wear a watch.
> 
> Not because, I don't like that.
> ...


My mother had this problem too. Anything she wore on her wrist would go wildly out-of-time or stop completely. At some point she tried a pendant watch that she hung around her neck... it was much better but still less reliable than it would be on most people.


----------

